
Tuscany's medieval 'wine windows' have reopened - longdefeat
https://www.insider.com/photos-wine-windows-florence-italy-covid-friendly-gelato-coffee-2020-8
======
jaclaz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24117743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24117743)

